# Harness Advice. Please



## zzrjohn (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All, a newbie to this forum, I'm considering buying a new harness but as yet haven't made up my mind which one, the options are:

1. Weaver 1038 (leg straps type)

2. Weaver 1041 (seat strap type)

3. Willans T22 (seat type)

I'm looking for advice on the pro's/con's on the different design/types and materials leather/man made. I will be mainly using spikes/strop/safety line as most of the trees I will be working on will be pines which are being dismantled. 

I normally fell and buck or use a cherry picker but I now need to use a harness due to limited access/space.

My main concern is what is the difference in harness comfort between the leg strap/seat design.

Thanks in advance

zzrjohn


----------



## iain (Mar 25, 2006)

*harness*

b4you decide have you looked at the *komet butterfly* mki or mk ii
they are very comfortable light and extremley easy to work from ,well apart from the rear equipment loops on the mkii are a tad small 
the others are the old college favourites but then they don't have work in them
sit harness are okay for prolonged work in a relatively compact crown ,however leg strap harnesses a more manouverable they dont jam as easily when going through narrow fork/ junctions and i find when traveling around a large crown they are ideal for me


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Mar 25, 2006)

Never used a Weaver harness so can't comment. I currently use a Willians T22 with the wide back. Its comfortable although a little heavy but but when your hanging around its nice to have a seat. I'm considering a Butterfly 2 as i have used one and they give great manuvarbilty within the tree are are a bit lighter than the T22. For me though the leg straps always seem a bit tight and it takes a while to get use to the floating saddle anchor (or it did for me).


----------



## M.P (Mar 25, 2006)

got to be komet butterfly m1 or m2 im on my second one grate harness! stay away from t22.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 6, 2006)

*Go with Weaver*

My weaver 1010 is like sitting in a lazy boy. It was my fist harness and it will be the only type I will buy. You get great support in palm trees with it and it can hold as much as you can handle.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 7, 2006)

I know nothing about the Willans but of the 2 Weavers get the 1038. The 1040 series are pretty comortable to work in on gaffs and are okay to just hang in for a few minutes but when one starts trying to swing around in the tree and brace oneself with legs spread between 2 leads the thing becomes a hip pinching nightmare.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 7, 2006)

Stumper said:


> I know nothing about the Willans but of the 2 Weavers get the 1038. The 1040 series are pretty comortable to work in on gaffs and are okay to just hang in for a few minutes but when one starts trying to swing around in the tree and brace oneself with legs spread between 2 leads the thing becomes a hip pinching nightmare.



The best way to avoid getting pinches is by using the two lower rings to hook your rope to. When your hooked up in those rings, you can swing around that tree all day and not get pinched.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 7, 2006)

Grizzley the 1040 (which I have, but hardly ever use any more)) is a floating D saddle. The 1041 which was asked about is the same saddle with 2 floating Ds. Suspending on that pinches the wearers hips together. Your 1010 is a very different design. All Buttstrap saddles have the potential for hip pinch but not all are bad about it or uncomfortable-the floating D style doesn't really work out well with the buttstrap.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 7, 2006)

Stumper said:


> Grizzley the 1040 (which I have, but hardly ever use any more)) is a floating D saddle. The 1041 which was asked about is the same saddle with 2 floating Ds. Suspending on that pinches the wearers hips together. Your 1010 is a very different design. All Buttstrap saddles have the potential for hip pinch but not all are bad about it or uncomfortable-the floating D style doesn't really work out well with the buttstrap.





Which saddle do you think would be most appropriate for palm work?
I don't own a man lift or a cherry picker on a truck just yet, but even with that equipment, they can't reach some parts of the job.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 8, 2006)

Griz, My palm experience doesn't ammount to much. That being said...I have no doubt that your 1010 will work for you in Palms but a Wideback saddle such as the 1038 would likely be more comfortable. The Weavers offer solid construction and very reasonable priceing. I have a New Tribe Work saddle which is THE most comfy saddle I have ever used. I also have a Buckingham Master that is fairly comfortable and has lots of suspension options.


----------



## jmack (Apr 9, 2006)

zzrjohn said:


> Hi All, a newbie to this forum, I'm considering buying a new harness but as yet haven't made up my mind which one, the options are:
> 
> 1. Weaver 1038 (leg straps type)
> 
> ...


 buckingham pinnacle get the after market suspenders


----------



## Bermie (Apr 10, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Which saddle do you think would be most appropriate for palm work?
> I don't own a man lift or a cherry picker on a truck just yet, but even with that equipment, they can't reach some parts of the job.



I have a Komet Butterfly, LOVE it! Have done palm trees in it, works for me.
I got the opportunity to try a lot of harnesses while on a two month course in England, buckingham, weaver, willans, komet 1 and 2, edelrid tree magic. I STILL prefer my Komet Butterfly mk1. I did buy an Edelrid tree magic as a spare/rescue harness as I found it very comfortable. Of all the 18 people of the course it seemed everyone had their own favourite, kinda depends on your body shape and weight. If you can, try them on and put a bit of weight in it before you buy.


----------



## B.Secord (Apr 10, 2006)

I use a couple saddles, for removals I use a buckingham pinnicle with a butt board and built in fall arrest. I find it very comfortable, but they do fit small,so make sure you get the proper size. The way to be sure is to try it on and make SURE the lanyard "D's" are forward of your hips. The other thing that is good to buy if you get this saddle is a spreader snap with a captive eye.

I also have a weaver 1038. I use this saddle for pruning, and after wearing the pinnicle I feel like I am running around the crown naked. 

The one thing that I like about the weaver is the wide leather back-pad, all the synthetic materials seem to hold your excess body heat close to your skin.

I looked a bunch of other breeds of saddles a couple weeks ago, and was amazed at how light the new saddles are, but they looked like they may have durability issues. 

In my opinion all the manufacturers are listening to what the users of their equipment are saying. The right saddle for you is out there, and by coming to this site, you will get a lot of valuable input as to what will work well for you and what will not. Keep in mind that your saddle and your climbing line are the two most important things that you will need to get your work done, and get you back down the road to your family at the end of the day.

Good luck in your choice!!!


----------



## tarzan (Apr 13, 2006)

Dont get a harness with a rigid seat. I know people who have them and all they have said about them is that they are uncomfy to sit in. I have a Willans t22 and I love it, really comfy.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Apr 19, 2006)

zzrjohn said:


> Hi All, a newbie to this forum, I'm considering buying a new harness but as yet haven't made up my mind which one, the options are:
> 
> 1. Weaver 1038 (leg straps type)
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 20, 2006)

reachtreeservi said:


> zzrjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, a newbie to this forum, I'm considering buying a new harness but as yet haven't made up my mind which one, the options are:
> ...


----------

